# HOT Retriever Club Fall AKC HT



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Heart of Texas Retriver Club will host an AKC Senior and Junior HT on both Oct23 & 24th. The test will be held in Nolanville Texas (between Temple and Killeen).


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Will this be a double Jr and Sr.?????

Angie


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Yes Angie, we will hold a Jr and Senior on both Sat and Sun. I will have a judges list soon.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

online entries available at www.keemaka.com/HTRCinfo.html


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Closing date is Oct 12 thats Tuesday folks. Dont miss the chance to watch Angie do her thing.
Mike


----------



## LuckyLab (Sep 14, 2003)

> Closing date is Oct 12 thats Tuesday folks. *Dont miss the chance to watch Angie do her thing. *Mike
> _________________


In that case I will be there both days running Senior!!! :shock: 


Luckylab


----------



## 3 dog knight (Jul 9, 2003)

I'll be there Saturday. Hopefully I can finnish Rainy's senior. 

Jake


----------



## Terry A (Jul 1, 2003)

3 dog knight said:


> I'll be there Saturday. Hopefully I can finnish Rainy's senior.
> 
> Jake


I hope you dont think that will get you out of a good soakin from the gang


----------



## Martha Lancaster (Sep 5, 2003)

ROAD TRIP!!!


----------



## 3 dog knight (Jul 9, 2003)

I know there's no getting away from you guys. Just wait until it's your turn! :mrgreen: 

I don't get mad, I get even. :twisted: 

3DK


----------



## Terry A (Jul 1, 2003)

3 dog knight said:


> I don't get mad, I get even. :twisted:
> 
> 3DK


If I ever get a Sr. Title on my Dog I will welcome the drenching


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2004)

I'll be there both days running senior.


----------



## 3 dog knight (Jul 9, 2003)

JPeavyTX said:


> I'll be there both days running senior.


Great! We'll see you there (hopefully I'll still be there Sat pm.) :wink: 

3DK


----------



## LuckyDucker (Mar 3, 2004)

Running orders have been posted. 
http://www.keemaka.com/HTRCro.html

My dog runs first in Sunday's juniors! :shock: OMG! :shock:


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

LuckyDucker said:


> Running orders have been posted.
> http://www.keemaka.com/HTRCro.html
> 
> My dog runs first in Sunday's juniors! :shock: OMG! :shock:


Did you see Archiro's post about where you should "puke", before you run?????? 

You'll be fine.... Your dog will carry you,,,, believe me, she will.... Just don't pass out until after you run.

Angie


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2004)

> Great! We'll see you there (hopefully I'll still be there Sat pm.)


I'll be there running the last dog in Seniors on Saturday, anyone want to trade me for one of the first spots? :lol: 

Passed our first senior last weekend at BCSRC, hopefully we can get our second this weekend!


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Good Luck to you all! 

JPeavy, were you in "A" or "B" at BCS?


----------



## 3 dog knight (Jul 9, 2003)

Dog 5 will be running me on Saturday. I don't think I'll trade, I'm ok with that number.  

3DK


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2004)

> JPeavy, were you in "A" or "B" at BCS?


I was in Senior B.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

JPeavy, well then double congratulations, you passed my test!


----------



## LuckyDucker (Mar 3, 2004)

Angie B said:


> LuckyDucker said:
> 
> 
> > Running orders have been posted.
> ...


Yes, I paid close attention to Achiro's post with this hunt test in mind. :lol: 

And, you're right, she'll definitely be carrying me... back to the truck after I puke then pass out. :barf: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2004)

Lady Duck Hunter....I want to thank you again for judging! Other than the minor setback with the shot flyer everything went smoothly.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

I'm glad that's how it appeared to everyone who didn't know the whole story.

Anyway I do think the test turned out fine, we tested some dogs and some dogs passed, guess we did our job.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Ill be helping Marshall Seniors on Sat. Give me a holler.
Mike Boley


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Gotta thank everyone at HOT for hosting such a great event. We really had a good time and it was fun seeing everyone again. Special thanks to Mike Boley, Ron English, and Marilyn Hair..... You did a great job!

Mike, I laughed so hard Saturday night my face hurt!!!!!

See you in the spring.

Angie


----------



## LuckyDucker (Mar 3, 2004)

I had a great time too. 

Being my first time I didn't really know what to expect. But the (junior) judges were very helpful and forgiving of my newbie gitters. I enjoyed the setups as they reflected real hunt scenerios. We came away with our last 2 passes for our JH.  

My only complaint is that I wish everyone would have worn their RTF name tags. :lol:


----------

